
The algorithm that creates diets that work for you - ValentineC
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2015/11/algorithm-creates-diets-that-work-for-you/416583/?single_page=true
======
JoeAltmaier
...for diabetics? Its all about blood sugar spikes, not fitness nor weight
control.

